# Navarre Pier 9/24/14



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Went out to the base yesterday and pulled up a bunch of short flounder- only one small flattie to keep. After enduring much rain a buddy of mine and I ran to Navarre pier to look for kings. 

As soon as we pulled up there was a tourist hanging ~20 lbs king (guy was not in the tourney or else he would've been first place :no. We ended up with 5 nice snaish that were eating cigar minnows. They didn't want artificial. I ended up using 1/2 cigs and mono to make things fun but these spanish were actually pretty decent 3 lbs-4lbs class. There were 3 king hookups, one lost to the hammerhead, the other spit at the gaff, and one dead in the cooler.

Probably the best thing about yesterday was catching a baby Cobia. I don't have a picture because I wanted to get it back in the water and it was raining to boot. It was a cute little thing- I kissed it, and sent it down. Not about 5 mins later we saw two nice big Ling I would estimate to be about 40-50 lbs class. They both swam through quickly through the piles never to return. I hope a lucky angler hangs one soon our there. Other than that, we were wet all day. Probably the most soaked I have ever been fishing. But as another guy was saying out there: "the fish don't mind getting wet."


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice report and thanks for it!!! you can only get soooo wet


----------



## papermaker (Nov 19, 2011)

Good report!!! Glad to see some fishes showing up. I do believe they landed a ling off the Okaloosa pier today. That might have been one of the ones you laid your eyes on. Tight lines!!!


----------

